# Puffer and oto spear dead?!?



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

The other day i bought 3 puffers and an otto, 

all three puffers apeared very lethargic and when i threw a snail in with them only 2 went after it.

now the one puffer and the otto are drifting around the bottom of the tank like there dead but there still breathing?!

What do i do?!

Amonia is at 0. so i know its not amonia poisining
[edit]

Apear dead** sorry about the typo in the title


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

I do belive the puffer is now dead, any thing i can do for my otto!?


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

and as of tonight the oto has passed. any ideas? I d hate to see my other two dissapear!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How did you prepare the water for the fish? Did you use water dechlorinator? Is there anything that could have gotten in the tank besides the dechlorinator and water? Was the gravel cleaned properly, and the water perfectly clear? Any sign of an illness that they could have gotten from the store? What was the water temperature?

In the case of most problems, the first thing I do is change the water to make sure it is clean, and add Melafix if the fish appear sick.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what are the other paramaters. like the nitrite and nitrate. im sorry for your loss. what type of puffers and what size tank


----------

